# Deck post footings



## THEBIGPUNN (Sep 11, 2005)

i think the major issue concerning deck building as that many do not attach the deck to the house using a ledger board. i think for strengh that is the best place to start is by attaching it to the house. from there you should contact your local building official about frost lines to see how deep the holes need to be. i am building a 14x20 deck also hopefully next month. i plan on using (6) 4x4 posts and placing them 50 inches in ground and the pouring concrete in the holes with the posts. then using 2x6's for joists using bolts.


----------



## DecksEtc (Feb 8, 2005)

I always use the saddle brackets. You don't have to waste time drilling a hole in the bottom of the post and putting on the preservative into the hole you just drilled. I never put the posts into the cement - too much can go wrong and you can't make adjustments to the post once it's set in the cement.


----------



## C&D (Jan 24, 2006)

Decks,
Where do you get your saddle brackets? Do you buy them off the shelf or have them custom fabbed? I'm looking for some for some 6x6 posts.


----------



## bob the builder (Jan 17, 2006)

THEBIGPUNN said:


> i think the major issue concerning deck building as that many do not attach the deck to the house using a ledger board. i think for strengh that is the best place to start is by attaching it to the house.


I don't think that not attaching a deck to a house would be considered a major issue. The issue is that it is more posts and ultimately more work. An example would be observatory tower. Completely safe and 4 stories high....

bob


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

Simpson makes 6x6 post saddles they run between $10-$12 EA. I think using the U shaped saddles are the best way to go I use this method as often as possible. The absolute best way to do it if you are using PT post is to get a Stainless Steel saddle they run about $50 a piece. This is were enginering comes into play built the deck with only 2 posts by using a larger beam (LVL, GLULAM)


----------



## C&D (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh, I know what you're talking about now. I was thinking of some sort of a steel/alluminum bracket that is anchored in the pier and runs up the sides of the post to prevent lateral movement. I need to find some brackets like these so I don't have to knee braces at the top.


----------



## Outbacker (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank you for all ther replies. The deck will be 12X18, and will be attached to the houser with a ledger. I will have a beam and set of posts at the 6, 12 and 17 foot mark out from the house, with a 1 foot overhang at the end. I am leaning toward using the J-bolt in the concrete so I can adjust the base pieces after the concrete has dried. With the rebar and saddle attached to it, once the concrete has dried, if the saddle is a couple of degrees out of square from the house, then it will look horrible.
Thanks


----------



## tgeb (Feb 11, 2006)

When we do deck footings I try to let the builder have us just pour the footings and finish them nice and level on top.

Then they can drill and set the Simpson Brackets with expanding bolts or epoxy set some threaded rod. They can be placed exactly where needed.

As you stated


> if the saddle is a couple of degrees out of square from the house, then it will look horrible.


Doing it this way helps eliminate some of the chances for error.

Tom


----------

